# 80 mile per charge electric kayak



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How long have you had them?

Why run one pack there and one back instead of both together?


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 3, 2012)

Had them for 6 months. I know the date codes state they are almost 3 years old, they were on the clearance sale at Balqon. I should have picked up (32) of the 700 a-hr cells for a future project when they had that many for $560 per cell. They only have 18 left.

For three reasons. The compartment for the battery is only large enough for one. I like the idea that no matter how far I go on a pack, I have a full pack to get me back. And 30 lbs is easier to hoist in and out than 60 lbs.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

deckofficer said:


> For three reasons. The compartment for the battery is only large enough for one. I like the idea that no matter how far I go on a pack, I have a full pack to get me back.


So where is the spare pack when not in use? 

Do you have an AH counter?


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> So where is the spare pack when not in use?
> 
> Do you have an AH counter?


In a forward compartment with my food and sleeping bag. I use a cell logger, when one cell drops to 3.0 volts I get an alarm. I have a e-pert lite but go by the cell logger because at lower draws the LiFePO4 cells give 50% more than there rating. LA is rated at a 20 hour rate and Winston is so conservative in their ratings that even pulling at a 4 hour rate they manage 25% more than their rating. A cell logger is best for long cell life and also knowing when you have to re-balance the cells. To date since my original bottom to top parallel balance, the voltages have stayed tight to each other.


----------



## Pond Sailer (May 24, 2013)

Great information Deckofficer. Are you in the bay area delta area? Looks like your in my backyard. ;-)
I am searching information on EV Kayaks and found your video and posts. I am getting ready soon to put my electric kayak into the delta. I see that this weekend is a 100 mile event from Redding down the Sac River and wish I was ready to do it. I guess ill see if they do it again next year. I am looking to do a trip a bit lower down the river by Chico area and maybe end up in Stockton area. I am looking to see if electric kayakers already have a flat water 100 mile run that I can join. 

I will be using a 6 cell 100ah Lifepo4 battery using a Minn Kota 40# motor. 
Maybe you will enjoy talking shop about more on our boats. I would like to learn more about what you have and if you have made other mods. I don't want to push things early but here I go, maybe in a month or so when I am ready to launch I can meet up with you for a few miles. 

Well enjoy being one of the first to have an EVK and having success. 

Gary


----------



## Pond Sailer (May 24, 2013)

*89 mile per charge electric kayak*

I would like to share with you results we got with a test 5 cell 100ah LiFepo4 battery pack. The finished cell I will use on my kayak will be 6 cells 100ah and will make the kayak reach 100 miles+ instead of the 89 miles at test time. Here is a copy of the info I got from the first test run. 

(" Well the new batt just ran out of gas. The voltage dropped to LVD after *after 25.5 hours of run time. The battery current was a constant 3.1 amps which results in 10 amps thru the motor. That motor current translated to a speed of 3.5 mph. So if you multiply the run time by the speed, you get a range of 25.5hrs x 3.5mph = 89**miles*a bit further than the 20-25 mi we get with a grp 24 (75AH) LA battery. The energy used is 3.1 A x 25.5 hrs = 79 AH from the battery.")*

Gary


----------

